# First NI meet Thuesday 10th May



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well its finally here We have decided on a little gathering on Thursday 10th May at Rushmere Beside Maccy d's say 7-45-8pm start. This is just a meet and greet and mabe we can get a mini detailing meet off the back of this...:thumb:


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

If I get my car back on time - still in Audio advice I'll be there....

It will be covered in MDF and isopon dust though! so go easy on me...


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Ill be there hopefully... youll all laugh at my car. lol


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Ill be there!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Folks

Would anyone be welcome,
only thing puts me off is my car is far from clean, would`nt want to end up the joke of the meet !!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

come on down how can u get pointers if the car is spotless!!!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers Ronnie, hope to see you all there.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah fudge I'm marshalling at the North West that night...have a good one folks, hope it stays dry for you all!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

If its wet there is an underground carpark to go to!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thats what I was thinking :thumb: Good idea Moddie!! At least there is one of us with his head screwed on!!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

I shall also be there!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

" underground carpark " hope im thinking of the right place,
LoL i will be having my own little meet.

Shopping center just off the roundabout, in portadown ???


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

CBR600rr said:


> " Shopping center just off the roundabout, in portadown ???


Yep well outside portadown, up north way, cant miss it  Its not technically underground as its still at ground level on the lower level 

Clarke


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Clarke

any one have an idea how many are going ?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I shall try and attend!  most likely in a Dorty car the way the weather is tonight


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I might not be there until after 8... are u meeting underground or over at maccy d's out of interest?


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

mcd's if its dry, underground if its wet!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm out.... Sorry guys, I havn't a car...


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

My car wouldnt start GGGGRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

excuses excuses  lol was good craic nice to meet CBR600rr too (whats ur name sorry i forgot to ask :$) lol!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Just as well you did`nt ask last night, its Oliver lol

I forgot to ask most of you too ?? is it ruth ?

Well we all know who "axle" is lol


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

hehe!! yeah i'm ruth 

Can't believe he polished his back box lol - Ronnie - fancy doing mine??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ha Ha.. jealousy will get you nowhere!!:lol:  :wave: 

Thats married life for you!! but you gotta admittit it though it came up well!!!:thumb: 

Good nights craic though!!!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

never even knew this was on


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> hehe!! yeah i'm ruth
> 
> Can't believe he polished his back box lol - Ronnie - fancy doing mine??


What would Linty say about that!!!!:buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Brilliant nights craic - have to get another one soon!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

aww jesus funny as hell , next time im bringing jubilee clips as the cable ties on my incontience pants didnt hold 

on a plus side ruth tells me Blackfire Interior Cleaner is good at stains


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

lol, how would i know?!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

well I think you wher all mad:lol:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Jmax said:


> never even knew this was on


didnt know it was on myself


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

CBR600rr said:


> well I think you wher all mad:lol:


Well thats just charming  i'm the sensible one!!

Curtiz, shame u didnt come, i'm sure everyone would have loved to meet ya!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Naa Ruth i did`nt mean you, I would never say that about you  

you live too close :lol:


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

:lol: I cant help using this everytime i see it, it reminds me of, dont think i got his name ? is it (stoneyfordni) rolling round on the ground wetting himself


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL!!!  yeah thats him


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

that would be me , i get emotional at the mere mention of dildo juice


----------



## Max 1000000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Got 10 mins to call down to this on Thu night. Had to go as my wife was working that night and I'd to put my 2 yr old daughter to bed. She was with me for the short time I was there so I was messing about with her a bit. Good to speak to Ruth there tho. :wave: 
Enjoyed the cars that were there, jealous of the time you all have to polish, used to be the same a few years ago. Still do as much as I can and still defo enjoy my cars but kids do steal the time away so much. ( in a good way :thumb: )
Wish I could have stayed longer but Linty filled me in on all the craic the next morning.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

nice to see u again too niall, hannah is so big now, shes gorgeous ! Love the new car too


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Max 1000000 said:


> Got 10 mins to call down to this on Thu night. Had to go as my wife was working that night and I'd to put my 2 yr old daughter to bed. She was with me for the short time I was there so I was messing about with her a bit. Good to speak to Ruth there tho. :wave:
> Enjoyed the cars that were there, jealous of the time you all have to polish, used to be the same a few years ago. Still do as much as I can and still defo enjoy my cars but kids do steal the time away so much. ( in a good way :thumb: )
> Wish I could have stayed longer but Linty filled me in on all the craic the next morning.


same here thats why I was nearly an hour late.. are u at the ground in banana and juice stain in the back of the car phase yet?!


----------



## Max 1000000 (Mar 8, 2007)

R6TH M said:


> nice to see u again too niall, hannah is so big now, shes gorgeous ! Love the new car too


Thanks. She's my pride and joy!!

( I'll leave you to work out if I mean my daughter or my new car. lol!! )


----------



## Max 1000000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> same here thats why I was nearly an hour late.. are u at the ground in banana and juice stain in the back of the car phase yet?!


Not yet. My daughter seems to have an awareness of how I'd feel if she did. Wonder how she worked it out??

:devil:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I missed getting, hopefully next time!

Got a PC now so the swirls will have to go - mayb then it'll look better for showing of! Just got the back pain to get rid of so I can give it a go.....


----------

